# i cant give tap water ?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok im a bad mother cause we all drink tap water in my house , actually when we drink water , we r not too fond of water in my place.. actually one of my resolutions is to drink more water ...

ummm i give dolce tap. he has developed some staining , not the dark dark red but tear staining nevertheless, but he didnt have this before n hes always drank that water.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe a reverse omsosis system,you don't have to do a whole house system,you can do an under the sink unit,that's what we do. I only have one that has tearing but he has a lot of health issues, being a puppymill puppy.

Our cost about $1000,we got it when we did our whole house,we did a heavy duty purification system in the whole house,and RO under the sink.

You can get an undersink system at Lowes or Menards,any home improvement place for about $200-$400,filters run about $20 and last about 3-4 months depending..sometimes longer..

Hope this helps.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Michelle u mean like a filter?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> Michelle u mean like a filter?


 
It will be a small tank system w/ a filter two fiters inside that push the water through to clean it. The filters are treated or charged to attrack and remove certain minerals. Do you have a Culligan water retailer near you,they can also set it up,might pay a little more,but they service and warantee it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We got our system because we had such hard water,I got a kidney stone from it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah iknow what ur talking about . i had one a long time ago n i moved n left it behind n weve been drinking tap ever since , actually like the taste better , lol .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah me too but it's less painful than a kidney stone...childbirth is less painfull and quicker...took me two weeks to pass that sucker!
Krogers used to have a deal ,maybe Miejers does too,you bought a special jug for $2 and you could refill it for 25 cents at the store... we did that for a while but kept forgetting the jug...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Ours is set up,the sink has a small faucet dispenser next to it. The regular faucet is tap water,filtered, the little faucet is the RO water,so you can still have tap water for use. We use it to cook w/,also saves on filters. The RO is a 2 gallon tank so it's always ready ,as it's self filling.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm guilty of drinking tap water at home. But I have a brita filtered water pitcher that I give to the dogs. I used to buy gallons of water for them, but this just seems so much easier and cheaper. I treat them better than I treat myself :blush:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Same here I used to buy gallons of refilled jugs,until I got sick of them sitting around. Now they get the RO water....
Al laughs,he says all that for dogs ,that as soon as you turn your back,would drink out of the toilet,if you didn't catch them.....


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My fridge has a built-in water filter.(water/ice through the door) I love it! I only have to change it once a year. My girls get filtered and when we travel, I give them bottled. :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I'm guilty of drinking tap water at home. But I have a brita filtered water pitcher that I give to the dogs. I used to buy gallons of water for them, but this just seems so much easier and cheaper. I treat them better than I treat myself :blush:


I give you permission to drink from your Brita pitcher.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I use the Brita filtered water pitcher and love it. I've always used bottled water because of the tear stains but now I use the water from the pitcher. We travel some and I read that the changes in water in different areas can cause them problems (the dreaded loose stool) so I use that at home and bottled water when we travel. I don't know if it really makes a difference but they don't have much tearstain.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I also use tap water for myself, Chloe, Summer and my 2 cats. I actually like it better than bottled water. Chloe has no tear stains at all and Summer has minimum tear staining.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

doesnt it taste good ?


donnad said:


> I also use tap water for myself, Chloe, Summer and my 2 cats. I actually like it better than bottled water. Chloe has no tear stains at all and Summer has minimum tear staining.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

We have an inexpensive system attached to the kitchen sink - Water Filters by Aquasana - Official Site When we need water for drinking or cooking (dogs included), you just pull a little lever and it filters the water through the filter. We replace cartridges ever 6 months (I believe). I think a lot would depend on the quality of water in your public system...where I grew up the water was wonderful, lovely and no problem drinking it from the tap. Here in Vegas is has all kinds of nasty things, including rocket fuel and prescription meds contaminating it so don't feel comfortable drinking from the tap but didn't have thousands to spend on a big system. Tear staining could also be coming from allergies...has there been a switch in food or anything lately that could have triggered teary eyes?


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

We all drink straight tap water here, Delilah to and she's never had a problem. Our water tends to be on the soft side. I do want one of those Brita water pitchers though, for me of course.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

We use the Pur faucet filter and we have a Zero water pitcher.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My new fridge has a filtered water dispenser. That is what we all use, includnig the doggies. Before the new fridge, I used a Britta.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Brita is very good but I give Vanilla DISTILLED water which i buy every week in the jugs. After researching on how to prevent urine infections in dogs distilled water was reccommended by many because of the zero minerals in has.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy and I drink tap half the time and bottled the other half. Our water is fairly soft but I don't like the taste much. I've had Brita before. It's a great system.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

We use bottled water as we have hard water in our area.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I didn't read all the replies, but did anyone suggest a Brita filter? Thats what we use now. Its soooo much better. I used to love tap water, until we got that, not I can taste the difference. Especially I dunno if anyone does this, but I go to bed with a glass of water on the night stand. And if its tap water it'll taste funky in the morning...but the Brita water tastes just as good as it did when I poured it!! Slightly warmer haha, but just as good. Clean tasting.

And we use that for the dog and cat now. I dunno if they prefer it to tap, but I figure it gets bad stuff out, it can't be bad.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We don't use tap water for anything but washing dishes and laundry, because of the fluoride and other chemicals contained in it. We only drink filtered water both at home and when traveling. We also have filters on both our shower heads.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

poochie2 said:


> Brita is very good but I give Vanilla DISTILLED water which i buy every week in the jugs. After researching on how to prevent urine infections in dogs distilled water was reccommended by many because of the zero minerals in has.


I was under the impression that distilled water was for use in appliances (like irons) but SPRING WATER is for people and animals...we need the trace minerals... anyone? anyone? Bueller?

This is what it says about distilled water on a gluten free forum:

"Do you drink distilled water in hopes of improving your health?

For those of you not familiar with distillation, it's a process by which water is boiled, evaporated, and then the vapour is condensed to form a water that is free of any dissolved minerals. As a result it is believed to have the special property of being able to pull foreign substances and toxic materials out of the body and eliminate them.

If you routinely perform this classic ritual of drinking distilled water, I have two words for you: Stop it.

Here are the facts. Distilled water is dead, unstructured water so foreign to the body that one actually gets a temporary high white blood cell count after drinking it. The longer you drink distilled water, the greater the risk you run of developing multiple mineral deficiencies as well as placing your body into an acidic state.

If you drink distilled water exclusively, you definitely increase your risk of high blood pressure, heartbeat irregularities and muscle cramping. In fact, if you're an athlete, you should never drink distilled water because it can quickly rob you of your valuable electrolytes: calcium, sodium, potassium and magnesium.

Another common occurrence that long-term drinkers of distilled water can experience is thinning hair or the hair actually falling out altogether. Now that's not too cool because we know from nutrition that thinning hair is a result of mineral deficiencies. Interestingly enough, this display reverses as soon as these people stop drinking the distilled water."

That was written with people in mind, but I would think the same thing would apply to dogs ... but ...

DISCLAIMER: I do not know if this is true and am just asking for my own clarification... I do not know where they got the information about what it does to blood cells, etc. Just curious to know if it's true or not...


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

We just got this system, it's supposed to heal all kinds of stuff. Who knows, but the water tastes amazing
.Kangen Water Facts. Free eBook on Acid-Alkaline Balancing. Learn the truth.
We were using reverse osmosis and were happy with it.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Isn't NYC suppose to be famous for it's good tap water? I'd just give tap water if it was good.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

DC has horrible water. It tastes soooo bad, and its soooo hard. It makes my hair lighter and dries out my skin so much. I have a filter on my showerhead which helps a bit and I only drink bottled. I also have a brita that I use when I cook. There are so many options if you want to filter your water like brita, pur, and filtrete and they arnt that expensive. Theres also the waterbobble if you want something for when you're out.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

maltlovereileen said:


> I was under the impression that distilled water was for use in appliances (like irons) but SPRING WATER is for people and animals...we need the trace minerals... anyone? anyone? Bueller?
> 
> This is what it says about distilled water on a gluten free forum:
> 
> ...


Oh don't worry for asking about this:thumbsup:
Vanilla has had two uti's in one year and i have been researching natural ways to PREVENT them. Distilled water is excellent to prevent them because it does not contain any minerals. Minerals found in bottled water or tap may interfere with crystals and stone formation to dogs who are prone to uti's. I also give her powdered cranbery/echiniacea twice a week to help out too......oh and plenty of extra fluids in her canned and dry foods. I myself do not drink distilled because it is not necessary but i do think Brita is best.


----------

